# Canine sports



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I don't know if it's the right place but I try....
I'm a French girl, making a translation into English of texts about german shepherds and I need help for some words or expressions specific to canine sport, training etc....

Can I count on you ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I will help if I can. Fire away


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool !

First, I'd like to know if you know this discipline 'Le Camapagne' in French and if there is any equivalent word in English...
'Le Campagne is a kind of French Ring Sport but in a natural environment with a river, ... and the tracking is on lead ('tracking line' I think it's called...when the lead is loonnng)

Sorry but I don't know much about dog sports, so I'm learning while translating 

Thank you for answers to this first point...

Excuse my English too  cause I'm French...


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I think there are some people over here who do ring sport, but I don't know any.

I do working trials, which is a kennel club registered sport, it is open to all breeds, and there are a lot of GSD's competing.
It is a combination of Tracking on a harness and line, searching, agility and control (obedience work), and in one of the top stakes there is the manwork.

You may find the following forum of some help to you Protection K9 UK - Login they have a lot of dog sports on there.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok thank you. I'll have a look !
Second point : do we say 'a discipline with *jump*' or '*jumping*' to talk about the test ?

Third point : is there any equivalent in English to talk about the beginning of a training ? In French they say 'débourrage', to say that it is the learning phase/ introduction of training, the phase during which you give your dog (or horse, cause it is used for horses too) good habits before the real training...


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Please help !


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

You would call it a discipline with Jumps or Jumping or agility.

I think the most common word used for the start of training is working.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Really ?

I saw the word 'tricks' and I thought it could suit ...
Can we say 'introduction' or 'learning phase' ?

I'm trying to insert 'working' :
For example 'working *in* (??) and training to tracking or bite work' (to say 'débourrage au mordant ou au pistage' for those who understand French)

Does it make sense ?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood your question, I thought you meant what you would say to a dog at the start of each session so it know it is now "working".

you could call it an introduction to training or starting training, tracking, bite work etc.

I wouldn't use the word tricks, when talking about working dogs.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you Jenny for your precious help !

I thought 'tricks' could be suitable ! But I was wrong !
Waiting for some explanations, I decided to 'introduction / learning phase' and with your answer, you made take a decision 
It'll be 'introduction' ! 

See you soon for some other explanations 

Best


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to help, I think you are very clever being able to translate it.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hummm... not so ! lol !

I need some help again :
Is there any word to name the fact of ascribing human feelings to dogs ?

Thank you.......for the moment .......


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

It's not worth !!!!!!!!!
I found ! It's _anthropomorphism_ !

But it's not finished !

I'll be back !


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats a very good word, much better than I would have come up with.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everybody !

I need some confirmation ...

In tracking, how do you call this kind of tracking where the dog is off lead and left alone to follow the track of only one unique item that it must bring back to the handler, as quickly as possible, in sit down position ? In French we say 'pistage libre' so I called it 'Free tracking'. Is it true ?

How do you call the tracking where the dog is on lead with a harness (line of 10m) and it must find several items (4) at the end of the track, and then the handler takes off the lead, then ask his dog to find the tracklayer and it must bark in front of him when found, still in sit position...In French we say 'pistage en trait de limier' but I didn't manage to find the equivalent in English

(hope I'm clear)


That's all for the moment...I'll be back, for another question about Protection trial...

Thank you all !


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Free tracking is right for the first one.

Don't believe I have come across the second excercise you describe, I track on a line and harness, to find articles, but the dog does not have to find the track layer at the end.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Free tracking is right for the first one.
> 
> Don't believe I have come across the second excercise you describe, I track on a line and harness, to find articles, but the dog does not have to find the track layer at the end.


<- Ok how do you call this kind of track you on line ?

I know tha tracking I was talking about in the previous thread exists, In canine sports (such as RCI, Ring sport...)

I'm sure you ll be able to help me


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sure you are right and it does exist, but i've never come across it. We just call tracking on a line and harness "tracking", however I suppose you could call it tracking on a line.


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, I'll search for ...

My questions now are about Protection Phase in canine sport :

- How do you call this action when the dog is commanded to stop biting.
In French, we say 'cessation' and I think I saw somewhere 'call off' in English can you confirm or do you have another word ?

- Second question, still in Protecion Phase, when the dog keeps at bay the helper/decoy as you can see in this video (it attacks after being threatened by the helper, and on command it stops biting ("cessation") and keeps the helper at bay), without biting Video garde au ferme - ring, mordant - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

I just want the technical expression in English (In French we say 'garde au ferme')

And I come back to one of my threads before, concerning the word 'débourrage' that I chose to translate into English as 'introduction', can I say 'pre-training' (or 'pretraining'), as I could see in websites ? Do it mean what I wanna mean ,

Thank you all

Hope I'm clear (excuse my English and do not hesitate to correct me) 

Thank you


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Where are my saviours ?


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Jennyyyyyyyyy 

Coming bacj to a thread before, I talked about tracking and was searching a word to define a kind of tracking where the dog must find the tracklayer and bark at him in sit down position.
Here is a pic of it to illustrate. Perhaps it'll help to help http://www.viveleschiens.com/images/articles/pistage06.gif


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello 

Help !!! I'm at the end of my text


----------



## Titenessie (Jul 10, 2008)

One more indication concerning the name of the kind of tracking trial I'm searching for. In this tracking, the dog is on lead and there are 'fake tracks' and the dog must not only find items but also the tracker (as I precised befor)....please !!!!!!! I'm sure there's an equivalent in English but I can't manage to find it, though I'm searching


----------

